# Chinese 'duplex'?



## Des Roberts (Oct 22, 2008)

Received for restoration one silver cased PW with fully engraved 'skeletonised' movement, with centre seconds, 'Duplex' escapement (someone has had a play with) now fitted with Chinese 24 hour dial, which l don't believe is original. The serial number 69512 on the rear case is repeated on inner case and on mainplate under dial. The silver 'lion rampant' is stamped on pendant tube, the whole thing looks like the inner case of a pair case set up. This is definately an old set up but l would appreciate any info or sdvice on this rarity.

Des Roberts

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/desrob2004/chinesewatch


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Are there any makers marks on the movement or case?

A really nice pocket watch, indeed!

The dial looks like replaced or NOS or something like that. Too new for this watch.

Andreas


----------



## Des Roberts (Oct 22, 2008)

There is a mark PM on outer case back. i am trying to date the watch and make sure its genuine for the customer before l start restoration, in 45 years l have seen nothing like it.

Des Roberts


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Des Roberts said:


> There is a mark PM on outer case back. i am trying to date the watch and make sure its genuine for the customer before l start restoration, in 45 years l have seen nothing like it.
> 
> Des Roberts


Hi There,

I have one that is nearly the same..!!!!

Please check this out..

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry471567


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Dave G said:


> QUOTE (Des Roberts @ Feb 15 2009, 07:57 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>There is a mark PM on outer case back. i am trying to date the watch and make sure its genuine for the customer before l start restoration, in 45 years l have seen nothing like it.
> 
> Des Roberts
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Des Roberts said:


> Received for restoration one silver cased PW with fully engraved 'skeletonised' movement, with centre seconds, 'Duplex' escapement (someone has had a play with) now fitted with Chinese 24 hour dial, which l don't believe is original. The serial number 69512 on the rear case is repeated on inner case and on mainplate under dial. The silver 'lion rampant' is stamped on pendant tube, the whole thing looks like the inner case of a pair case set up. This is definately an old set up but l would appreciate any info or sdvice on this rarity.
> 
> Des Roberts
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/desrob2004/chinesewatch


Hi Des,

Will you take a look at mine.. Doe.s the second hand seem to just glide around the face without stopping to tick..If you know what I mean..

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=34453


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Dave G said:


> QUOTE (Des Roberts @ Feb 15 2009, 07:57 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>There is a mark PM on outer case back. i am trying to date the watch and make sure its genuine for the customer before l start restoration, in 45 years l have seen nothing like it.
> 
> Des Roberts
> 
> ...


I have one which is the same.....One very knowledgeable gentleman told me this:...

The movement is a really interesting one .I think is the Pouzait design ,The first independent central second in watchmaking.

You can find a similar one in Chamberlain's "its about time" pg 68 and in "Antiquarian horology" volume 12 -1980

"The independent jumping seconds by Pouzait"...But mine has the name "Geo Just" marked on the movement.......Dave..


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Des Roberts said:


> the whole thing looks like the inner case of a pair case set up.


I think I see what you mean, but I think this unlikley, as there is no evidence in your photographs of a key-hole in the back lid. Key-holes are visible only in the curvette.

I've never seen the Setting Square on the Minute Wheel in an antique pocket watch before - only in Quartz clock motors and modern crown-set pocket watches. I imagine this arrangement is useful if the watch has stopped and you need to adjust it several hours, but not so useful if you're making precision day-to-day drift adjustments.

I have, however, seen the Setting Square in an odd (non-central) place with the curvette closed (in rubbishy E. bay photographs) and wondered why.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

What is a duplex escapement?

That is truly a visually stunning watch, inside and out.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Markrlondon said:


> What is a duplex escapement?


The Escape Wheel has two sets of teeth (perhaps looking like two seperate wheels on the same arbor). The balance Staff has a hollow cylindrical section in it with a little hole in it.

The larger Escape Wheel is associated with the cylinder, and performs the locking/unlocking operations. A tooth rides inside the hole as the Escape Wheel and Balance turn like gear wheels.

The smaller Escape Wheel is associated with an 'arm' on the staff, and provides the impulse. A tooth pushes on the arm just before the next large tooth meets the cylinder wall.

The Balance swings back because of the Balance Spring, the arm swinging between the small teeth, until the next large tooth 'falls' into the hole.

http://www.abbeyclock.com/duplex.html

Mark Headrick's Horology Page.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

ValvesRule said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > What is a duplex escapement?
> ...


Many thanks for that. I appreciate it.


----------

